# Looking for a Good Power Practice test.



## ndekens (Feb 2, 2008)

Does anybody have a good Afternoon Power Practice test that is representative of the PE exam that I can find online or whear abouts? I already have the NCEES books comming in the mail and the camera books.

I have one Morning exam but I dont have any afternoon power stuff.


----------



## survey (Feb 3, 2008)

ndekens said:


> Does anybody have a good Afternoon Power Practice test that is representative of the PE exam that I can find online or whear abouts? I already have the NCEES books comming in the mail and the camera books.
> I have one Morning exam but I dont have any afternoon power stuff.



if you are in california - take the "the other board" reveiw class and only use the Lindburg and Practice Problems books -chuck the others - I finally passed the 8-hour in October doing that - I need suggestions on how to pass the cal survey exam - any ideas?


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Feb 4, 2008)

Those are good references, but would you really chuck the NCEES book? I found that to be the MOST valuable material. I took the exam in NY, but are you saying the NCEES isn't good for the California exam? Since it has already been ordered, I'd do the AM and PM Power in the NCEES. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 4, 2008)

Techie_Junkie PE said:


> Those are good references, but would you really chuck the NCEES book? I found that to be the MOST valuable material. I took the exam in NY, but are you saying the NCEES isn't good for the California exam? Since it has already been ordered, I'd do the AM and PM Power in the NCEES. Just my $0.02.


^^^^^ That is true

TJ...is that the HP28S in your avatar?


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes it is, good eye. It's the only HP calc I sold, and didn't keep in my "museum", so I could afford buy the 48SX. I've always regretted selling it because it was oddly cool, but as I remember (going back to 1990) it was kind of awkward to program.

Ahhh, nostalgia!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 5, 2008)

Techie_Junkie PE said:


> Yes it is, good eye. It's the only HP calc I sold, and didn't keep in my "museum", so I could afford buy the 48SX. I've always regretted selling it because it was oddly cool, but as I remember (going back to 1990) it was kind of awkward to program.
> Ahhh, nostalgia!


Oddly enough, I'm out of town this week for a class in Las Vegas. I packed my 28s along since it takes up less room in the bag than my trusty 41CV. Your memory is correct, the 28s is pretty awkward to program especially by todays standards.


----------

